# Hallo



## coci (29 Juli 2009)

*Hallo ich bin der coci und möchte mal sehen wie es hier so ist!*

 Habe zwar wenig Zeit, werde aber von Zeit zu Zeit am Boardleben teilnehmen!


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2009)

Hallo coci wünsche dir hier im Board noch viel Spaß und rege Beteidigung


----------



## General (29 Juli 2009)

coci und glaube wir kennen uns





Wünsche dir viel Spass auf CB


----------



## astrosfan (30 Juli 2009)

Na dann, ein herzliches



an Board.

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern und Posten.


----------



## coci (30 Juli 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> coci und glaube wir kennen uns
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol5könnte sein, aber woher ????rofl3lol4


----------



## Katzun (30 Juli 2009)

hallo coci,

ich möchte garnicht wissen wo du vorher warst, wenn du den blupper da getroffen hast, kann es nicht jugendfrei gewesen sein 

herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2009)

coci schrieb:


> lol5könnte sein, aber woher ????rofl3lol4



Celeblounge


----------



## mark lutz (30 Juli 2009)

na dann hier willkommen und der rolli könnte sogar recht haben hihi


----------



## Buterfly (31 Juli 2009)

Willkommen auf dem Board,
und viel Spaß hier


----------



## maierchen (14 Aug. 2009)

herzlich wilkommen hier und viel spass beim stöbern


----------

